# Cigar 2nds



## tsimonitis (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello all. First time poster. I have noticed some dealers advertising cigars as "2nds" has anyone ever tried a 2nd. If so how was it? Is it the same as an original? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I don't think there's any standard of what a 2nd is - it'll vary by brand. Basically anything that didn't make it past quality control. I've seen 2nds which have some peeling up of the wrapper, cigars which are plugged, some with spotted wrappers, etc. Make sure to find out what makes the cigar a 2nd, as it might be because they're totally plugged, which might make it unsmokeable. Whereas if it's simply a mark on the wrapper, it probably won't change how it smokes. I've had a few seconds with wrapper inconsistencies, and they smoke the same as their full-price counterparts.

Like everything else, you can get some great deals if you're able to tolerate some imperfections.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

So far my limited experiences have been pretty decent. I would rather smoke a second rate RP than a usually plugged Dark Shark that tastes like pipe tobacco seconds. That was a bad experience. Many of these cheap sticks are really dog rockets. I bought a bunch of garage cigars before the SCHIP went into effect and some were real mistakes for me. I now prefer to stick with a known quantity, and that's usually the name brand rejects. I sometimes wonder if they have that many rejects or they simply market them as such to move their inventory. Any guesses?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Over the years I've learned that the bigger the manufacturer the bigger the percentage of 2nds they accrue. This is simply because they make more cigars overall. Some manufacturers have certain companies they sell to while others sell to whoever is next on the list. Companies like Fuente, HdM, Punch, and etc., will have better 2nds because their quality control is more strict whereas smaller makers need to sell as many "premium" cigars as they can to keep their company afloat. The big name manufactures will have better rollers overall but even the best rollers will have problems from time to time.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I buy Punch/Hoyo 2nds all the time. I'm not even sure if they are true seconds. They are well made, probably from extra material from making their premiums.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I have bought Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 seconds from CI, and I can't tell any difference apart from minor cosmetic flaws in the wrapper.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

orca99usa said:


> I have bought Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 seconds from CI, and I can't tell any difference apart from minor cosmetic flaws in the wrapper.


I've tried a couple of these as well as the '92 seconds and both were good.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love 2nds. Saves me some money. The padilla habano 2nds are amazing. and I am a huge fan of the gran habano fumas.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I regularly smoke 2nds and in my opinion they taste 99% the way the primary smokes do,,,at least that is my findings with RP, Perdomo, Leon Jimenes.



SMOKE20 said:


> I love 2nds. Saves me some money. The padilla habano 2nds are amazing. and I am a huge fan of the gran habano fumas.


I just saw that Padilla has seconds on the Habanos,,,very good to know indeed and I will be scoring them on C Bid this week for a bundle of 15.


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

Connies are good for what they are. I like them after a long rest.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

i have had great luck with RP, Perdomo ESV and Super Premium 2nds (Punch Maduro Rothschild)...one theory i have read elsewhere is to let them rest for a couple months....because once they are deemed as seconds they get immediately bundled, shipped and sold and miss out on the extra couple of months of aging that the firsts get....makes since to me....but i have also enjoyed all of the above with only a couple weeks of resting....i am looking to score and try the Padilla Habanos


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I Haven't purchased that many seconds but of the ones I have I thought the taste profile was as good as the banded ones. Most recently I got some Rocky Patel 92's which have been great.

I remember years ago cigar companies would rarely tell you who was putting the seconds out or where they came from. They would say they had a flavor profile similar to ____________ or taste like _________ but would never really own up that this company was the origonator but now more companies openly advertise their seconds.


----------



## tsimonitis (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for all the replies


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

The RP Vintage 2nds are great, the RP "X-Outs" are good, and the RP "Nicaraguan Factory Selects" are very good. But the winner is the Perdomo ESV 2nds...the 1sts are phenomenal and the 2nds are just as good (though I've only smoked 2 thus far, so take that for what it's worth).


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

A while ago, I picked up a bundle of the La Aurora 2nds. Turns out they are acutally 1495's, which means I saved quite a bit on a very nice cigar.

Keep on smoking brother, you will discover what you like, and what you don't, and that is all a part of the adventure!


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

The RP Vintage 2nd's are IMO, every bit as good as the first run ones. 

Will


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

orca99usa said:


> I have bought Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 seconds from CI, and I can't tell any difference apart from minor cosmetic flaws in the wrapper.


Ditto the 1992 seconds....


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing concerning seconds. Thanks to many of you guys for clarifying!


----------

